# can goats eat whole corn??



## bree00

can goats have whole corn kernals? or does it have to be cracked and ground?


----------



## Thanatos

They can chew it, but I would crack it JIK, but straight corn can cause some issues with their poo. It loosens it up for some reason :shrug: makes it like cow pies not nice goat berries. As a treat its ok tho.


----------



## goathappy

It is best to crack corn as whole corn does not properly digest in the rumen and can make them very sick.


----------



## toth boer goats

> It is best to crack corn as whole corn does not properly digest in the rumen and can make them very sick.


I have to agree with ....Sarah... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## bree00

well they already ate it! :worried:


----------



## liz

Then you'll be seeing mushy poop later, corn will upset their bellies if they get too much of it.

Mine would rather have the husks from the ears of sweet corn rather than the cobs themself.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

If they didn't eat very much of it they should be fine--I let mine eat dried corn right off the cob sometimes...but I usually break the ear in half and give a half ear to each goat. Mine have never gotten diarrhea or a belly ache from that amount.


----------



## Zarafarm

This what happend with whole corn.

No no they will die 

They will not stand again cause of bloating

They will surely dead. Allmost 10 goats of mine totaly dead..

Its better Corn bran chaff with mixed small amount of water.


----------



## 8566

K - Zarafarm you are confusing ....

You didn't mention if you have meat or dairy goats. I think it makes a difference.

Personally - no corn for my goaties. Upsets their PH too much I think. If I'm feeding to fatten up then I will use a different grain/product. Not to mention I'm on a 'no GMO' kick recently.

HTH,


----------



## Emzi00

Not to mention that this is an old thread..


----------



## Udder Insanity Toggs

My grain mix is a whole grain blend, absolutely no grinding or cracking. I had more issues with cracked blends and pellets than when I switched to a whole blend. Just my expereince though, and I am using the same blend that my mentor has been using for 25 years - I recently purchased her two 4 year olds, a 7 yr old buck, and an 11 and 13 year old does who have been eating this all of their lives. No bloaty goaties here 

Kelly


----------

